# automatischer Bildwechsel mit Java



## maxcom (23. Juli 2005)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe auf unserer Homepage einen automatischen Bildwechsel mit Javascript eingebunden, der auch prima funktioniert.
Meine Frage, ist es möglich jpg Dateien und swf (flash) Dateien wechseln zu lassen?

hier mein code:

```
<script type="text/javascript"> 
 var x = Math.round(Math.random()*6)+1; 
 document.write('<img src="slide/image'+x+'.jpg" alt="" border="0">'); 
</script>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Juli 2005)

Ist es... bei Flash-Movies musst du dann halt den entsprechenden <object>-Code ins Dokument schreiben...da diese ja nicht über das <img>-Tag eingebunden werden.


----------



## maxcom (24. Juli 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort,

das man an Stelle der jpg Datei eine swf einbauen kann habe ich verstanden.
Aber ist es möglich jpg und swf Dateien abwechselnd darstellen zu lassen?

Wenn ja kannst du mir  den Code dafür geben?
Bin leider nur ein Leihe auf dem Gebiet...  ^^


----------



## maxcom (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich kriegs einfach nicht hin...  :suspekt: 
Ich schaffe es nicht, einfach verschiedene swf Dateien wechseln zu lassen
bei jedem reload der Seite.

```
<script type="text/javascript"> 
 var x = Math.round(Math.random()*6)+1; 
 document.write('<img src="slide/image'+x+'.jpg" alt="" border="0">'); 
</script>
```
Was muss ich an diesem Code ändern, damit es mit flash klappt
oder ist das gar nicht möglich?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Juli 2005)

Du musst statt dem <img>-Code den Code in die Seite schreiben, den man verwendet, um Flash-Dateien einzubinden: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/objekte.htm#flash


----------



## maxcom (3. August 2005)

Ich kriegs immer noch nicht hin   
ich habe jetzt einen code im Internet gefunden der eigentlich funktionieren sollte
aber ich bekomme immer nur eine weiße fläche zu sehen wenn ich die 
Seite per Vorschua ansehe.
Hier der code:

```
<OBJECT CLASSID="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" 
CODEBASE="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" 
HEIGHT="120" WIDTH="770" ALIGN=""> 
<script type="text/javascript">

swfFiles= new Array()
swfFiles[0]='film1.swf'
swfFiles[1]='film2.swf'
swfFiles[2]='film3.swf'

function random(n) {
  return Math.floor((Math.random() % 1) * n);
}

Array.prototype.shuffle = function() {var i = this.length;
  while(i--) {this.swap(i, random(i + 1));}
};
Array.prototype.swap = function(x, y) {
  var t = this[x]; this[x] = this[y]; this[y] = t;
};
//End Randomizing Unit

swfFiles.shuffle()

document.write('<param name="movie" value="'+swfFiles[0]+'">'
</script>
<PARAM NAME="quality" VALUE="high">  

<script type="text/javascript">
document.write('<embed src="'+swfFiles[0]+'"')
</script> 
quality="high" 
pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" 
type="application/x-shockwave-flash" 
height="120" width="770"></embed>   
</object>
```

dieser code müsste doch stimmen oder?
Bitte helft mir...


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. August 2005)

Deine erste Variante war doch schon ein ausreichender Ansatz

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
 document.write('<embed src="film'+Math.ceil(Math.random()*3)+'.swf" width="100" height="100"></embed>'); 
//-->
</script>
```
...zeigt dir entweder film1.swf ,film2.swf oder film3.swf an.


----------



## maxcom (4. August 2005)

Vielen vielen Dank   

Jetzt hat es endlich geklappt!
Hab das ganze noch ein wenig ergänzt hoffe das war in Ordung...


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
 document.write('<embed src="film'+Math.ceil(Math.random()*2)+'.swf" menu="false" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="lt" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="100%" height="100%" name="film" align="left" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" </embed>');
//-->
</script>
```

Vielen Dank nochmal Sven Mintel


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. August 2005)

maxcom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab das ganze noch ein wenig ergänzt hoffe das war in Ordung...



...wenns mit der Ergänzung funktioniert...warum sollte es dann nicht in Ordnung sein


----------

